# Rain Rain Go Away!:(



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Well its been raining here in South Carolina for almost a week now!! My goats HATE rain and so do I ,is it raining anywhere else??


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Idaho is well below freezing with snow on the ground....below zero in the mornings.... :snowcool: Goats come out of the shed just shivering....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well we have been in a deep freeze. I am not rel sure what is worse?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We live in WA, where it rains almost every months of the year... it has been freezing cold here the past week or two, and I want the rain and warmer temps back!  Now it's snowing...


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! I dont know the temp. here but, wow Snow already, how is it already winter!! Wheres SUMMER?!?!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No raining, just hard freezes.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

We have had a lot of rain this week too....my goats do not know what to think...If it does not let up soon I am pretty sure the hooves are going to get webbed


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Snow, ice, freezing rain in Connecticut!! I have this one Doe that keeps going out in the mess we are having. The others want nothing to do with it and they look at her like she is nuts... She came flying out of the barn this morning and went to jump on a spool, it was covered in ice and she went flying off!! She is my crazy one, plus she is in heat.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

My goats wont go out at all, well unless its supper time then they come tearin out of the barn then running back in!! Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not a goat to be seen in my yard. We got flooding, then snow and ice.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate rain but this freezing cold is worse! I'll take the rain back!! :lol:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I hate rain but this freezing cold is worse! I'll take the rain back!! :lol:


Yes i would rather have rain then freezing cold!!
Why cant it just be warm, my goats would love that lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Me too anytime...


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

Here in eastern oregon it has been -25 and we r not used to that. As much as I hate rain I would rather the rain than freezing temp when I have babies due. They say it is suppost to warm up I hope so.

Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I hear ya .... Wilamette valley is blanketed with about 8 I of snow where I am at and was -8 yesterday morn and this am as well ... Got up To a balmy 24 this afternoon with average lowes I upper 30's this is brutal .... Brrrr


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like Connecticut right now with another storm on Tuesday.everyone will stay in the barn today and eat and eat and eat.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Update for SC: still rainin this am too but temp is above freezing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It got down to 18 last night, and supposed to get down to 12 tonight. They are saying we could hit single digits with the low tonight  Not looking forward to that at all. 
Today mid/upper 30s, but tomorrow is supposed to be frigid.
I'm hoping to get a few things done in the barn today to get ready for kidding in a few weeks. Need to clean lights/check lights, put some OSB on the back of the stalls <back of the stalls are pallet wall/sleeping area on the other side>. That will help block drafts on newborns, etc. Oh, and it would be great to make some hay feeders in the stalls! I've been using the large corner horse grain feeders, it's great for the does, but babies will climb/play/ and poo in those!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> It got down to 18 last night, and supposed to get down to 12 tonight. They are saying we could hit single digits with the low tonight  Not looking forward to that at all.
> Today mid/upper 30s, but tomorrow is supposed to be frigid.
> I'm hoping to get a few things done in the barn today to get ready for kidding in a few weeks. Need to clean lights/check lights, put some OSB on the back of the stalls <back of the stalls are pallet wall/sleeping area on the other side>. That will help block drafts on newborns, etc. Oh, and it would be great to make some hay feeders in the stalls! I've been using the large corner horse grain feeders, it's great for the does, but babies will climb/play/ and poo in those!


Brrrr!! I hate the cold but better than 100 and up i guess for humans anyway it isnt that cold here but still pretty cold!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

kenzie said:


> Brrrr!! I hate the cold but better than 100 and up i guess for humans anyway it isnt that cold here but still pretty cold!!!


Our low this morning was 10! YUCK! That's pretty cold for us as we usually don't get that close to the single digits very often. The cold is hitting us early this year, feels more like January weather. 
It was only 29 today too.

Tomorrow will be in the 40s, mostly sunny and a slight chance of rain, but I know how those 30% chance of rain can go, heh. 
Calling for freezing rain and snow tomorrow night, then rain on Saturday. I'm so tired of the cold rain. I think I'd much rather have snow. 
It was nice today even though it was so cold - all the mud was frozen, and not such a pain to walk on!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Our low this morning was 10! YUCK! That's pretty cold for us as we usually don't get that close to the single digits very often. The cold is hitting us early this year, feels more like January weather.
> It was only 29 today too.
> 
> Tomorrow will be in the 40s, mostly sunny and a slight chance of rain, but I know how those 30% chance of rain can go, heh.
> ...


Wow thats cold!!! Its 23 here this morning and thank goodness no chance of rain but still pretty wet from earlier this week!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our rain chances start up today, but I think probably later tonight, and go through the weekend.
Figures, because it's supposed to be WARM!!! Today mid 50's, tomorrow upper 50s...

Sat and Sunday? 60's and pushing 70!!!! Of course there are big rain chances off and on as I said, but hopefully mother nature will give us some time to enjoy the warm weather!
It will even be warm at night, I think the low Sat night is in the 60s? 
Crazy weather though lol

Monday it will be back in the 30s, bleh.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are supposed to get rain Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Going to be messy with already having snow on the ground.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have gotten 18 inches of snow in two storms....been below zero at night and low teens during the day...then supposed to be 50 on Sunday ....we'll see..


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Its gettin warmer here too its in middle 50s and no rain but who knows what could happen lol! we havnt got any snow(thank goodness) .....yet


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

We just had a big storm come in today. Lots of snow. I like the snow better than below 0 weather.

Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! Still no snow here... But it is supposed to start rainin and stormin here this evening!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

A sunny,freezing Christmas but it is dry!! 
Merry Christmas to all of y'all !!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Well its 27 here and supposed to start raining again....sigh


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya I hope it will snow t


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Then there will be a reason for being so cold


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't wait for spring


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Same here text me abt clyde


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay


----------

